# Dentist recomendations ???



## Edgenaples

My wife and I are considering having some dental implants dome in Thailand. Can anyone recommend a dentist ? It scares me to go to someone I don't know, but the cost here is huge. Thanks in advance !


----------



## Wayward Wind

Where in Thailand?

In Pattaya, there is an excellent US trained dentist (Syracuse and Georgetown Universities) who is very well regarded by the expats here. His clinic charges 55,000 THB for an implant (about $1800+); I don't know if that is reduced for multiple implants nor how that compares with current prices in the US.


----------



## therealmrbrightside

I am currently having my teeth sorted, including implants at Bangkok Rayong hospital, they have a dental department and they are very good. Implants start at 30,000Thb per tooth. 
The dentist is professional and all staff very friendly, or else I wouldn't have gone there. 

Most Bangkok hospitals have dental departments ; Pattaya, Rayong, Chantaburi, Samui etc.

Highly recommended.


----------

